# Happy Birthday Fatbass



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you back.
Have a great birthday and catch a fatbass. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy bday old fart!


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope you had a good one! Did you draw a deer tag?


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

JERRY said:


> Hope you had a good one! Did you draw a deer tag?


I did not. Will hunt elk though.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Is this recent reactivation a present?

o-||


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Happy Birthday! Is this recent reactivation a present?
> 
> o-||


Somebody must have made a mistake. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy belated birthday, old timer.


----------

